# New York at Cleveland (1/8/04)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









10:30 am PT, 1:30 pm ET

Cleveland faces the Knicks for an early day game at the Gund. Last season, the Cavaliers matched up with New York very well. Silas is going to attack the Knicks in the paint to open up the floor. Coming off a loss against Miami where the Diesel went beserk, either the Knicks will brush up on their post defense or they may come into this game mentally vulnerable. Big Z isn’t dominant like the Diesel but the idea should be the same. Drew had trouble guarding Walker in the previous game, so let’s hope he bounces back and gets good playing time against the Knicks frontcourt.










Big Z came alive against the Hawks and should seek to do the same against the Knicks.

*P.S.

Keep an eye on the uniforms Cleveland will be wearing.* =)


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Damn I SO HOPE that West coast gets the cavs game


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Im pretty sure this a national tv game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hopefully McInnis will D up Marbury a bitt better. Marbury has killed us in the past. 

Lebron better light up tim thomas. He actually did a good job against the James the initial game


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't care what anyone says. There are two different LeBrons. LeBron on the first game of a back to back is the guy we are used to he'll put up close to 30 and have 7-8 assts and 7-8 rebs. Then there is LeBron on the second game of a back to back. He will put up 20 pts (on 7/18 shooting) 11 assts and 7-8 rebs. The difference is that when LeBron is fresh, he hits his outside shot and this pretty much makes him unguardable. When he's tired he's not hitting the outside shot but he works harder to get everyone involved.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

They are putting the nuggets vs the spurs on at 10 pacific along with the cavs vs NY who in the blue hell wants to see the spurs plaY!! PUT THE CAVS ON!! im not getting up for the game because i know theyre gonna put that lameass game on instead of the cavs one


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

If a double-double is a off night and a tired night of a back-to-back then i will take it.

I will agree, but i dont think its back to back i think if the competition is their he is AWESOME and if someone like the hawks/bobcats he plays to the level or just does what is needed.

Also he is amazing player when we are losing, he attacks the basket and is unstoppable b/c either he will or someone else will get an open shot. 

If he would play like that every time it would 20-10-10 but hey..... how can anyone complain he is awesome to watch and makes our team so much better.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> I don't care what anyone says. There are two different LeBrons. LeBron on the first game of a back to back is the guy we are used to he'll put up close to 30 and have 7-8 assts and 7-8 rebs. Then there is LeBron on the second game of a back to back. He will put up 20 pts (on 7/18 shooting) 11 assts and 7-8 rebs. The difference is that when LeBron is fresh, he hits his outside shot and this pretty much makes him unguardable. When he's tired he's not hitting the outside shot but he works harder to get everyone involved.


Good point: Lebron's been playing a ton of minutes this year so it's make sense


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Hopefully J-Mac and Anderson V come out with big Afros to represent the old school jersey's.

Also J-Mac has to shut up Starbury after his comments saying he was the best Point Guard in the league. Starbury shoulda stayed with KG that was his biggest mistake.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Offense is smooth so far


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

**** abc nugz vs spurs .. i gotta watch a internet stream thats ****ty quality now!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Playing very very well. I think J-Mac has some extra Motivation and is taking it at Starbury. I like the way we are acting and running.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> **** abc nugz vs spurs .. i gotta watch a internet stream thats ****ty quality now!


Where do you watch this?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

pm me later about it


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 1st

Knicks - 22
Cavaliers - 29

Started out on fire but the Knicks were getting realy quality shots once they got their rhythm.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha Anderson!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

In the start of the year our bench couldnt hold a 15 point lead longer than 5 minutes. But now our bench can expand on a 5 point lead. I think Sasha with more and more confidence is going to be a player, thats twice in 2 games just coming off screens and knocking down shots.

Anderson V that might have worked in Brazil, but hey i am sure we still liked the effort.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Just WOW thats all i can say. They are playing some great basketball. Everyone is playing very well.... Their isnt much more to say, but i think this has to be one of our best played basketball games of the year.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

This absolutely magnificent pav is playing great


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I can't believe this second unit today. If they keep playing like this I really reallly like our chances.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Halftime

Knicks - 36
Cavaliers - 67

Incredible.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Anything that gets Knicks fans infighting is a good thing.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Typical Cavaliers 3rd quarter.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

We look Lethargic in the 3rd quarter, but the Cavaliers have played such a beautiful game so far that they can afford a slow 2nd half start. I'm sure Silas will give them a verbal kick in the butt to get them going.
....


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow lebrons passing is amazing, He has 6 TO's already though


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm not bothered about the turnovers since this game is a blow out. Even with those turnovers, his passing is still great out there.

End of 3rd

Knicks - 59
Cavaliers - 87


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

LeBron has a ton of turnovers in this game. Yeah he's shooting well but 8 turnovers my goodness.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Boxscore: Knicks 79, Cavaliers 104*


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Up 31 points hard to keep motivation. But they still should be going at the basket and leading the fast breaks. I hate seeing Big Z force shots like that, he was really comiing into his own of late. But when he gets it into his mind that he will shoot than it looks ugly.


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

Man the Cavs alternate uni's are awesome. I want one. Is that the first time they've worn them?


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

first time since the late 70's.

and on pimp my ride.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Those stripes are aweome... but they don't even sell the regular home and away jerseys here... let's not get started on alternates...

Just wanted to add... Anderson is THE MAN! 9pts 4-5FG 1-3FT 10RB 4ORB 1ST 3BL 1TO

Sasha seens o have played nice today


----------



## FutureDraftPick (Aug 7, 2004)

I went to the game and WOW, was it fun.

Can't believe they did so good, the whole team really played great tonight. If they keep playing like this, then we can maybe see them getting out of the 1st round.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

I believe cleveland can go deep in the playoffs... The esat is pretty tight and Besides miami... i don't think anyone has an edge on the others!


----------

